# advice please?



## savage_brad (Feb 26, 2007)

alright heres the story, im a kid fresh out of highschool last year, i managed to graduate, but after school i did nothing but get stoned and wasted and made a loser out of myself. i got in a whole shitload of trouble with the law and im either getting sent to prison for 30 years or getting put on probation for the rest of my life. i dont want any of this anymore and its always been a dream of mine to just leave and go on an adventure and travel the country. i would like some advice from you guys if it would be a smart move to make the choice of starting a new life by running away, i really dont have anything for me where im at now and nothings coming for me, just a prison cell and rehab.
my choice right now is just leave and hop on a train, ive done a lot research and learned about about what to do so i know the basics.
i just dunno if it will be the right choice...


----------



## Cush (Feb 26, 2007)

i'd always reccomend traveling just because it's an incredible lifestyle but if the cops catch you and find out that you skipped out on probation you're fucked royally. what'd you do that'll possibly send you away for that long? 30 years in prison is like 1st degree murder style punishments.


----------



## savage_brad (Feb 26, 2007)

i stole cars, and broke into a bunch of vechicles, i got a lot of felony accounts and it all racked up on me


----------



## therustytracks (Feb 26, 2007)

seems like runnin is your only choice..but if you go when they do get you it will be much worse..and its not like its a matter of not getting caught because at some point you'll end up being caught..you should find out what will really happen to you before you straight up dip out..if you're seriously lookin at 30 years..dipping out seems like a good choice but if you can get off with like 2 or 3 years probation take that man..its going to be a lot better than sleeping with bubba for 10950 days.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 27, 2007)

you _can_ run. I've got lots of friends that have run from prision for years. my last friend just got locked up in richmond for 10 years. he'll be 40 when he gets out. he was only taken in for probation violation from years ago but BECAUSE HE RAN he's fucked.


I say talk to a lawyer, pub. defender, and then figure out what's happening for real and then make up your mind.


----------



## Mady (Feb 27, 2007)

Your best choice is running, and I would say to a diffrent country. That would certinly make things easier. Maybe go to Mexico and then find a way to get to europe, and get a new name. Chances are your gonna have a run in with the law traveling in the US.


----------



## stinkpickle (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah amigo i would definitely check in with a public defender or someone of the sort to find out if at all possible charges could be ya know like lessened or somethin' because it's pretty safe to say that you will run into the police atleast once on your journeys i got arrested in albuquerque for paraphanelia and am actually right now deciding whether or not to go to court.. unfortunately i only have a few hours and chances are i'm not going but a bench warrant is alot less than probation violations or just straight dipping from prison


----------



## Mouse (Mar 2, 2007)

coming here for legal advise is kinda stupid. 99% of this forum will tell you to run. that's what people like us do. I did. luckily i only have a bench warrant and a light misdemenor. 48 hours in jail and a lot of fines cleared it up easy. 

the instant gratification of running from the law is all grand and shit... but even when I was on the other fucking coast cops hassled me for something so small. I never got taken in because extradition wouldn't have been worth their time and money but it was still a kinda scarey situation thinking "this might be the asshole cop that'll do it"

and I usually got caught by the cops for silly things... being in the park after dark, walking the highway.

if you're gonna run from something you claim is so huge, you better run far. 

I suggest you just deal with it. that monkey on your back will only grow bigger and more threatening over time.


----------



## Tamah Go Das (Mar 4, 2007)

theres no way in hell you wont get busted if you hop trains around America-its very easy to get arrested for being on the street and what to speak of trains and trainyards.theres some cool places in Mexico and South America and you can venture through the Carribean and eventually to Europe somehow.Thats your best bet.


----------



## solo (Mar 4, 2007)

If it was me I'd want to run with a gun. Prison seems worse than death.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 4, 2007)

*solo wrote:*


> If it was me I'd want to run with a gun. Prison seems worse than death.



Agreed, in this case you have nothing to lose man. Running is your only option next to death.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 4, 2007)

your odds of running into the cops and getting your id run or whatever are about 99% when you live this lifestyle. i wouldn't recommend running, unless like mentioned before, you run to mexico, and stay there permanently. even then, you'd have to clean yourself up and maintain a "normal" life to keep yourself from getting caught. just my two cents.


----------



## G_Jones (Mar 4, 2007)

Like other people have said I would wait to find out exactly what your facing before you make a decision. I've been harassed by cops so many times for nothing. Even after I shaved off my hawk and dressed in semi-normal clothing I've been stopped for petty bullshit. If you run it's not a matter of if you get caught but when. But if you do choose to run I recommend what someone said a couple posts above me: leave the country.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 5, 2007)

Power sand your finger and hand prints off, carry no ID. Hahaha kidding about the first part, that would just hurt a lot!


----------



## Bendixontherails (Mar 5, 2007)

just ride it out. trust me, it's not worth it to run. and if you did, you have to go farther than mexico. you have to go to a non-extradition treaty country. 
the guy's ( and girls ) are right, it's not if, but when. I must have had my id run 50 times, and it just gets worse all the time. Wait till the damn RFID is in all the id's and even the money. you've either got to go real deep, or go purloined letter style. it's the snake you don't see that bites you, neh?


----------

